# Anyone heard of monvee?



## iahm87 (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks promising to me. It's a software to help your church grow and also helps members' spiritual growth. Watch the vid here
ChurchLeaders - monvee


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 22, 2009)

Bob Buford, in the video actually uses the word "customer" to refer to Christians in the pew.

After watching the video: Yawn.


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 23, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Bob Buford, in the video actually uses the word "customer" to refer to Christians in the pew.
> 
> After watching the video: Yawn.



Have you looked at the video where he shows you how the thing works?


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody noticed the screen where one can choose whether Scripture is inspired or just simply a collection of moral stories? It seems to me that this software has the emergent church in mind.


----------



## Tim (Dec 23, 2009)

This is basically a computer substitute for eldership.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> It looks promising to me. It's a software to help your church grow and also helps members' spiritual growth. Watch the vid here
> ChurchLeaders - monvee



I will be just as direct as Josh, if not more blunt. 

I think quite frankly this looks HORRIBLE. Christ has given His church all that it needs in order to grow - and all that any individual needs to grow. This monvee thing is consumerism, no less. "Measuring spiritual growth" by some software tool? PLEASE! The fact that the church is looking for marketing tools and surveys in order to do what is done simply by the means of grace that God has provided is utterly ridiculous.


----------

